
Show HN: A service for accepting tips on web pages - tipalink
https://www.tipalink.com/?hn
======
tipalink
Hi, I'm Derek from Tipalink. Please feel free to ask any questions, provide
any feedback, and try out the service for yourself. You can also check out the
faq at [https://www.tipalink.com/faq](https://www.tipalink.com/faq). Thanks

